# Something for everyone here



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

This place seems to have a pattern for all, even Dr. Who
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns.htm


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

beaz said:


> This place seems to have a pattern for all, even Dr. Who
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns.htm


Thanks for the site!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG! Some very interesting items! Some I got a good laugh from!


----------



## pkb935 (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW!!!! What a site!!!! Thanks!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow what a find :thumbup:


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW! thank you for sharing this :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you!!!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Found some great things - thank you!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I had that one already but it is great to remind me of what I have saved for a rainy day!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you looks interesting.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Found some great ideas. Thanks you!


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is another great site for free knit and crochet patterns. http://allcrafts.net/


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

colly said:


> Here is another great site for free knit and crochet patterns. http://allcrafts.net/


Thanx very much


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

this is a real treasure....thanks


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for posting this site....I have been browsing for hours.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

The list is endless! I'll have to come back to this one. Can't see it all in one sitting! Thanks for the link!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

